# Finally!!!!!!!!



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

http://reefbuilders.com/2013/03/22/ai-powerpuck-leds-preorder-shipping-april/

This would be more useful if I knew what combo is best but at least I have the option.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I see alot of people now keeping their Sol's


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i already pre-ordered mine and i guess i picked good! haha i picked the same ones in the article. blue, warm white, red, green and UV (magenta) 

can't wait to see how it colors up sps.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> i already pre-ordered mine and i guess i picked good! haha i picked the same ones in the article. blue, warm white, red, green and UV (magenta)
> 
> can't wait to see how it colors up sps.


Let me know how it works out.


----------

